# Sharks in Choctaw Bay



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Been told there is some decent shark fishing in Choctawhatchee Bay. Anyone like to help with a location? Would like to get out Sunday. Thanks.


----------



## zwagner22 (May 17, 2011)

gigantic sharks ....most around 12 foot....love eating 18 oz white rooster tails


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Pipe down lil' fella.....


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

we have caught some 5-6 foot bulls @ the north channel drop off ICWW @ brooks bridge. Also on the south east side of destin bridge in front of the condos theres some deep water drop offs good red fishing too but they are all to big


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Have always heard Hogtown Bayou and the Bayou San Destin is on has a lot of Bullsharks


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Midbay bridge! Haven't actually fished for them but I have dove it a few times and have seen sharks. Also, Shalimar bridge has been known to have quite a bit. IF it was me I believe I'd go to destin bridge though. Catch reds all day and probably hook up a shark or 5.


----------

